

Late Night Thoughts on Reading Scientology (2011) - gwern
https://arcsecond.wordpress.com/2011/02/08/late-night-thoughts-on-reading-scientology/

======
transfire
I am not a Scientologist, but I have read a fair bit about it --not all the
bashing, but actual information about it, including some of L. Ron's books.
Perhaps the organization itself is as sleazy as everyone says -- I have never
had any direct contact with the church -- but the ideas it presents aren't all
that crazy and could be quite useful. At worst I would say some of the ideas
are overly naive or simplistic, but nonetheless mostly harmless. At best, it
is easy to see how it really could help a lot of people find a better life.

